# Summit ff1415ss; freezer cools bottom is not cooling



## Foxtrot (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello all, 
I bought a summit ff1415ss a while a go, it has been working fine for a couple years but in the past several weeks I've been having problems with the bottom part. The freezer is cooling and actually there is frost forming which might be a sign of a seal leak, i think this is a frost free fridge.

The bottom part is actually not cooling, I have checked the seal and it seems it is not making contact in several parts, I try to patch it to see if that might be the problem, it was fine for a couple days but then it went back to not cooling the bottom and frosting the freezer. I also noticed in the bottom part there is water and water drops on the roof.

I read somewhere that if you have these problems you should turn the fridge off and let it defrost for several hours(freezer door open), then turn it on, I did this and it worked fine, both(freezer and bottom) were cooling as they should, but after a couple days the freezer started forming frost and the bottom doesnt cool at all.

I was looking at replacing the seals and start there, but I tried to find summit parts specially the seal and cant seem to find these, any ideas on where to find these seals, are these like standard?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go back and add your location to your profile. Had to suggest where to find one when you could be anywhere on the planet.


----------



## Foxtrot (Aug 2, 2008)

joecaption said:


> Go back and add your location to your profile. Had to suggest where to find one when you could be anywhere on the planet.


Sorry about that, I just updated it. Just in case I live in Miami, FL.

your help is much appreciated.


----------

